# Free Subscription of The Burl Hunter eZine



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

I know that it has been a while. From the TV show to a growing business I have not been able to blog as much as I use to. With that being said. I am offering LJs for a limited time a free one year subscription to The Burl Hunter. It only requires you to share this post within the Lumber Jocks site. This will be on the honor system. 
I sell this eMag for $24 per year but for LJs it is free for one week. Starting today 29th of August.









The Burl Hunter is a magazine all about Burls from the harvesting (ethically and legally) to the processing the burl to the finish product.

Some of the sections are:
Ask Greg
Artist Spot Light
Interview from artist such as yourself
Tips and teachings on working with burl from harvesting to finish products
Shop Safety
Even Videos featuring me The Burl Hunter As see in TV LOL!

Also, those who love to teach and write articles, I would love for you to be a contributor to this up and coming eMag.

Those who have questions about burls please go to my website and click on "Ask Greg" These questions would go into the section in the eMag.

So with that please help me build "The Burl Hunter" into a great informational and fun Magazine.

Go to www.TheBurlhunter.com and click on Ask Greg and let me know that you would like your free subscription

Rules:
you must be a Lumber Jock
Share, Share Share within Lumber Jocks


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg, I have purchased quite a lot of wood from you over the past couple of years, and I have been very satisfied with both the price and quality. I would be very happy to take advantage of this free offer for the "Burl Hunter" magazine. By responding to this post does that count as sharing, i.e. it reappears at the top of the forum topics list?


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

I will send you an email with the pass word to get into the eMags. Thanks. Just spread the word where ever you can.
You need to go the the site and inquire so I have your email.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg, the the subscription confirmation cam through very promptly. The eMags that I have read to date have been very instructional, it is great to see articles by the likes of Cindy Drozda (one of my favorite wood turners). Thank you very much again for this free offer! I thoroughly recommend to all other Lumberjocks!


----------

